# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Busco plantones palta Hass certificados y asesor pa llevar siembra y cultivo

## gbegazob

Busco plantones certificados de palta hass para 100 has de la 1ra parte de un proyecto de 1000 has, además de un asesor con experiencia en el manejo y cultivo de  palta Hass. 
GABBTemas similares: Siembra de Palta Hass en la Sierra de Lima Busco productores de palta hass Busco productores de palta hass de exportación Busco productores de palta hass orgánica Incrementarán áreas de siembra de palta Hass por ingreso a mercado estadounidense

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Busco plantones certificados de palta hass para 100 has de la 1ra parte de un proyecto de 1000 has, además de un asesor con experiencia en el manejo y cultivo de palta Hass. 
> GABB

 Estimado GABB: 
Te paso un enlace de una empresa importante que vende plantones de palta hass y brinda servicios de asesoría: http://www.viverolosvinedos.com/web_v/plantones.html 
Si sé de alguien en particular que pueda brindarte el servicio de asesoría, te aviso. 
Por otra parte, te recomiendo buscar asesoría en este foro, preguntando y haciendo las consultas del caso a los miles de usuarios que participamos aquí. En ese sentido, te comento que la mejor forma de recibir opiniones y consejos para tu campo, es haciéndole un "seguimiento" al todo el proceso, desde el inicio hasta el final, con toda la información relevante sobre el manejo, clima, etc, acompañado de algunas fotos que muestren la evolución de tu cultivo. 
Si te animas a hacerlo, seguro recibes algunas opiniones que podrían serte útiles en el momento en que estés cultivando tus paltas. 
Saludos; y buena suerte con el proyecto.

----------


## kscastaneda

Estimado GABB, ¿donde vas a instalar tu proyecto? 
Saludos,

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Sr. begazo buenos dias: 
Por favor, puede decirnos donde va a instalar su proyecto exactamente.? 
Nosotros tenemos un equipo de profesionales que pueden instalar el vivero dentro del mismo proyecto para garantizar la calidad y seguridad  del material. con certificados, análisis de viroides en plantones y yemas; trabajamos con patrones mexicano criolla de la zona de Perú, pero es importante saber donde es la ubicacion del proyecto para determinar el patron adecuado que se necesitará, ademas de la calidad de suelos, agua y medio ambiente para su optimo desarrollo. 
Contamos con un profesional de amplia experiencia en el cultivo de palto, el cual puede asesorarlos desde la etapa inicial hasta el final del proyecto, si asi lo deciden. 
Si lo consideran oportuno, tendriamos mucho gusto en proporcionales mas detalles durante una entrevista con Uds. 
saludos cordiales,  
atte  
Jack Jiménez P.
Trujillo - Perú
RPC: 949711273
Movistar: 947003220 jimperjonter05@gmail.com

----------

